# Do Cervlos have



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

replaceable rear derailleur?


----------



## dealex (Sep 16, 2005)

yes at least the soloist carbon does


----------



## mf9point8 (Jul 17, 2006)

soloist team does as well...


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

YOu mean rear derailleur hanger?

Yes

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/z...NDARD&PRODUCT.ID=4076&CATEGORY.ID=&MODE=&TFC=


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

My R3 has one as well. I hope I never need to replace it


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

All of their vertical dropout bikes have a replaceable hanger. Only the P2 and P3 don't.


----------

